# About.com- Study: Online CBT for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A group of researchers from Sweden have published a new study of the use of online cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT) as an IBS treatment. This is the second study of online CBT for IBS that I have come across by this group (see, Online Mindfulness-Based CBT Helpful for IBS). Similar to the first study, the treatment protocol adds a mindfulness component to traditional CBT techniques.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

